# Corpse lying in house of snakes



## pseudechis4740 (May 30, 2013)

They really only want our souls!!:evil:

Corpse lying in house of snakes


----------



## harlemrain (May 30, 2013)

Imagine if they did eat him after he was dead, the press would've taken that and run. Can see it now "man eaten alive by anaconda" lol


----------



## bohdi13 (May 30, 2013)

why are you angry? why is it so bad? the media did nothing wrong on this article besides exaggerating the snake sizes by the sounds of it.


----------



## harlemrain (May 30, 2013)

I was saying if they did eat him after his heart attack. It would be assumed they killed him, there's nothing wrong with how they wrote this article


----------



## Fuscus (May 30, 2013)

If you look in the "Related stories" column there is a link to a story about everyones favorite snake "expert" current ( and hopefully terminal ) legal trouble.


----------



## Nellynake (May 30, 2013)

"Forty-one other non-poisonous snakes were in found inside enclosures at the apartment." 
another poisonous snake? lol


----------



## Darlyn (May 30, 2013)

This story made me chuckle."Police searching for a missing man in Germany" not really missing, he was at home. Died of natural causes, surrounded by his pets. No story there unless the pets are "man eating" snakes ha ha


----------



## RedFox (May 30, 2013)

This story could of had a slightly different outcome if he owned cats instead of snakes. But then enormous non-poisonous man eating snakes make a much more interesting story than felines with a taste for carrion.


----------



## swan91 (May 30, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> "Forty-one other non-poisonous snakes were in found inside enclosures at the apartment."
> another poisonous snake? lol


I dont understand the joke.


----------



## Jacknife (May 30, 2013)

AMS05 said:


> I dont understand the joke.



snakes are venomous not poisonous.
Poisons are ingested, venoms are injected.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 30, 2013)

AMS05 said:


> I dont understand the joke.


no such thing as a poisonous snake, only venomous.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 30, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> I was saying if they did eat him after his heart attack. It would be assumed they killed him, there's nothing wrong with how they wrote this article



haha, was referring to pseudochis4740 :lol:


----------



## swan91 (May 30, 2013)

Badsville said:


> snakes are venomous not poisonous.
> Poisons are ingested, venoms are injected.


This doesnt make sense... a poison can be injected... Poison is anything that can cause damage/detriment to a living organism... venom is a poison, but not the other way around, a poison isnt necessarily a venom, as venom is a substance that is injected.
If i inject you with cyanide, then by your definition, i have just envenomated you, which is wrong... i injected you with a chemical that is very toxic and poisonous..
So a snake that has the ability to deliver a toxin/poison is both venomous and has the ability to cause poisonous effects.


----------



## Ellannn (May 30, 2013)

At least he died doing what he loved.


----------



## harlemrain (May 30, 2013)

Oh lol, my bad


----------



## bohdi13 (May 30, 2013)

swan91 said:


> This doesnt make sense... a poison can be injected... Poison is anything that can cause damage/detriment to a living organism... venom is a poison, but not the other way around, a poison isnt necessarily a venom, as venom is a substance that is injected.
> If i inject you with cyanide, then by your definition, i have just envenomated you, which is wrong... i injected you with a chemical that is very toxic and poisonous..
> So a snake that has the ability to deliver a toxin/poison is both venomous and has the ability to cause poisonous effects.


I don't want to listen to a venomous/poisonous APS debate that gets out of hand. snakes are venomous and poisonous but technically venomous. argue your research.


----------

